

Ask HN: Demand for editing as a service - mswen

Would you ever consider using Editing-as-a-Service? Think an online pool of university trained writers&#x2F;editors who would take on small editing jobs.<p>Price schedule would vary by the following factors: [1]length measured by word count, [2] urgency&#x2F;deadline and [3] level of editing assistance required from simple proofing and grammar check(cheap) to full consultative rewrite (expensive)
======
brudgers
I once thought about the simple idea of a place where people could go to
improve their writing for comment boxes like this one. Something like a peer
to peer writer's workshop where "I am thinking about posting this, what do you
think?" would be the basic question. "Here are some changes you might
consider", would be the basic answer.

Monetization would have to come from the exhaust fumes...something better than
adwords let us hope, but the same general mechanic of not charging for the
service directly.

Anyway, mechanical turk editing is another approach. I just think its a
depressing race toward the bottom of the income ladder for staff and a slimy
race toward upselling for the management. Better to gamify the process.

Good luck.

~~~
mswen
Thanks for the perspective.

------
davidw
Sounds interesting, and something I might be willing to promote to the authors
at LiberWriter.com

There are already services like that, though if you Google around, so there'll
be some competition.

It's also going to be hard to keep quality/times consistent across a pool of
diverse workers.

~~~
mswen
Thanks for the feedback.

